

High performance in Python and Haskell (Bryan O'Sullivan presentation slides) - crntaylor
http://bos.github.com/reaktor-dev-day-2012/reaktor-talk-slides.html#(1)

======
peripetylabs
So it seems speed in Python is inversely proportional to readability, in his
experience.

One performance aspect of Python often overlooked is its functional
programming features, which can make your code both faster and easier to read.

~~~
crntaylor
I'm not experienced enough to know how much you can speed up your Python code
by using functional features (I presume you man map, reduce, lambdas etc?) but
given that the author has made a bit of a career out of making functional
languages fast, I expect that he's considered it.

~~~
peripetylabs
Yeah that's what I mean. List comprehensions are faster than StringIO for
string manipulation, for example. I always like to read about real-world
applications of this stuff, the presentation was very interesting nonetheless.

------
ibotty
i don't really see the connection between python and haskell here. is it meant
to be a comparison (then: implying that haskell is somehow making it easier to
have speedy and nicely readable code)?

~~~
crntaylor
I think his point (on the final slide) is that in Python, writing fast code
means not using the high-level language features that make it pleasant to
write, whereas writing fast code in Haskell (sometimes) means using _higher
level_ language features, meaning that it's still pleasant to write.

I don't have enough experience in writing highly optimized Python to know
whether that's true or not.

